# Mike Rowe Offers an Unintentional, But Valuable Range Safety Tip



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...-unintentional-but-valuable-range-safety-tip/


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, that's pretty good. Only problem I see, at least in today's society, is that not as many people want to be held accountable for their actions, so they tend not to pay as much attention as they used to.


----------



## Dangerous Dan (Jan 25, 2019)

Well all the years I worked as a journeyman Carpenter, the safety meetings we had were to reinforce your awareness of being responsible for your own safety. I still always keep that in mind.


----------

